# Bios downgrade ASUS Prime-X370 Pro



## svenscherner (30. Januar 2018)

Hallo liebe Leute, ich habe gestern Nacht den größten IT Fehler begangen und bei meinem Asus Prime X370 Pro von dem Bios 3402 auf die 3803 geflasht und die erste Regel never touch a running system gebrochen in der Hoffnung, das ich die CPU noch etwas höher takten kann.

Jetzt ist das Problem, das alles was vorher lief D.O.C.P 3200 bei meinen Corsair Venegance 3600MHZ Riegeln nun nicht mehr funktioniert. Zudem bekomme ich meinen Ryzen R7 1800x nun keinen MHZ mehr übertaktet. Ständig startet der Rechner neu. Android Studio lässt sich nicht mehr starten und schließt sofort wieder.

Ich habe schon mit afudos versucht das alte Bios drauf zu flashen und natürlich in EZ-Flash. Alles vergeblich.

Aktuell kann ich meinen Rechner nicht mehr nutzen. Selbst in Standard Einstellungen lässt sich keine Anwendung mehr starten ohne das alles abstürzt. Kann mir jemand helfen? Kann ich irgendwie die 3402 flashen. Damit lief alles unglaublich.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (30. Januar 2018)

afudos wäre auch mein Ansatz gewesen.
Hast Du auch an den BUPDATER gedacht?
Smart Tech Tips: Easy Guide : How to Downgrade ASUS Bios for all UEFI Motherboards

Wie gut das Du mir mit dem Update zuvor kamst... wollte heut eigentlich auch das 3803 flashen (aktuell auch 3402 drauf). Aber bei der Problembeschreibung, schieb ich das mal lieber auf die lange Bank 

Alternative wäre noch folgende :
ASUS Z170 Flash Back to Older BIOS How To - Overclocking.Guide

Ist zwar ein Z170 aber UEFI ist UEFI


----------



## narcosubs (30. Januar 2018)

Ich habe gelesen, daß es nur mit der richtigen afudos-Version klappt.
Schau mal hier rein, die sind sehr hilfsbereit:
[Sammelthread] ASUS Prime X370-Pro (AM4)


----------



## svenscherner (30. Januar 2018)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal AFUWIN Aptio 5 besorgt und dort kann ich auswählen "Do not Check ROM ID"
Was haltet ihr davon wenn ich damit auf das alte BIOS flashe?


----------



## Merowinger0807 (31. Januar 2018)

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, soll es wohl damit gehen. Ob Du das tun willst liegt ganz allein bei Dir 

Was ich Dir aber zusätzlich sagen kann... ich hab mit 3803 (habs dann doch auf eigene Gefahr hin geflasht) weniger Probleme als mit dem 3402. XMP will zwar nach wie vor nicht so ganz aber wenn ich die gleichen Werte manuell vorgebe läuts einwandfrei. Kein Cold Boot Bug oder ähnliches.


----------



## narcosubs (31. Januar 2018)

Hmm, Bios-Flash unter Windows, das würde ich mir nur im absoluten Notfall geben.
O.k. der scheint bei dir ja vorzuliegen...


----------



## svenscherner (31. Januar 2018)

Ich habs gerade gemacht. Alles grün. Ich starte jetzt den Rechner neu.


Hat alles geklappt. Konnte jetzt erfolgreich von der 3803 auf die 3402 downgraden. 

Ich habe jetzt 20 Tutorials befolgt. 19 davon haben nicht geklappt. Auf einer holländisches Seite habe ich dann die Lösung gefunden.

Also:

Es wird 
1. die alte BIOS Datei benötigt!
2. Amiflash Aptio V AfuWinGui starten
3. Alte BIOS File auswählen
4. Kartenreiter Setup auswählen
5. Haken setzen bei:
Programm All Blocks
Main BIOS Image
Boot Block
NVRAM
Und ganz wichtig bei Do Not Check ROM ID
6. Auf Flash klicken
7. ca. 10 Minuten mit Angstschweiß vor dem Rechner sitzen
8. Sich abartig freuen das alles wieder läuft. Ohne Probleme. CPU lässt sich auch wieder auf 4,0 GHZ hochtakten und D.O.C.P auf 3200 MHZ läuft wieder.

Android Studio beendet sich nun auch nicht mehr.

Mein Rechner ist repariert.

Also Fakt ist, ein Downgrade auf eine niedrigerere BIOS Nummer ist wohl möglich. Überall steht es geht nicht. Das ist falsch
Selbst der ASUS Support hat mir geraten den BIOS IC zu tauschen da es keine Möglichkeit gibt. Was falsch ist.


----------



## sbrunsch (1. Februar 2018)

Hi.

Ich habe leider das gleiche Problem von CPU 3900 MHz und Speicher mit 2933 bin ich jetzt zurück auf 3850 und Speicher auf 2667.

Welche Version von afuwin hast du benutzt?
Bei mir liest das Tool das Bios, dann kommt die Meldung, dass keine anderen Programme gestartet sein sollen. Abbrechen bricht ab, aber Ok lässt das Lesefenster offen und nichts passiert.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## svenscherner (3. Februar 2018)

Ich habe jetzt eine Möglichkeit gefunden ein Downgrade zu machen. Mein Rechner läuft nun wieder und muss nicht entsorgt werden.

Falls noch jemand den Fehler gemacht hat, hier ist eine Anleitung von mir wie es funktioniert. Ich konnte erfolgreich von der 3803 auf die 3402 downgraden.

Auf der Asus Homepage findet man die alten Bios files

Diese Anleitung ist für das Asus Prime X370-Pro!!! Für andere Boards ist evtl. eine andere AFUWIN Version erforderlich.

Die ANleitung liegt auf meinem Server!

http://arbeitszeit-kalkulator.de/bios_downgrad_prime_x370/BIOS Downgrade für das ASUS X370.docx


----------



## willi4000 (3. Februar 2018)

Ich habe auch den Fehler gemacht das Bios 3803 zu flashen. Nun läuft mein Speicher nicht mehr stabil mit 3200Mhz sondern nur noch mit 3000Mhz
Hatte auch den Asus Support gefragt wie ich das alte Bios wieder flashen kann. Das wäre angeblich nicht möglich und man sollte ja auch nicht immer gleich das neuste Bios flashen wenn der Rechner mit dem alten ohne Probleme funktioniert.
Vielen Dank für die Info wie ich mein altes Bios wieder flashen kann


----------



## MarDeCel (7. Februar 2018)

Hi,

ich stehe aktuell genau vor dem gleichen Problem. Allerdings handelt es sich nicht um ein Board von ASUS sondern um das MSI X370 SLI PLUS.  Nur leider funktioniert die, in der Anleitung verlinkte Version von "AFUWIN"  bei mir nicht.  (Fehler "46 - Error: Problem getting flash information") Darauf hin habe ich die neuste Version genommen, die ich finden konnte (AFUWIN Flasher 5.05.04). Das Programm startet. Wenn ich dann das Bios laden will stürzt das Programm einfach nur ab.

Könnt ihr mir eventuell weiterhelfen?

Edit: Ich habe eine aktuelle Version (5.09.04.1540] direkt bei ami.com geladen. Wenn ich dort auf "Flash" klicke wird der Speicherbereich ausgelesen. Anschließen erscheint ein Fenster, in dem ich darauf hingewiesen werde, dass ich sichergehen soll, dass kein Programm den Update Prozess stört usw. Wenn ich anschließend auf "Ok" klicke passiert rein gar nichts mehr. Die unteren Button sind weiterhin ausgegraut und ich kann das Programm nur noch über das X schließen. Das Flashen per AFUDOS geht auch nicht. Vermutlich aufgrund des Alters bekomme ich dort auch nur Erro 46 angezeigt.

Das ist echt zum verrückt werden!


----------



## BluntMyLife (21. Februar 2018)

svenscherner schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt eine Möglichkeit gefunden ein Downgrade zu machen. Mein Rechner läuft nun wieder und muss nicht entsorgt werden.
> 
> Falls noch jemand den Fehler gemacht hat, hier ist eine Anleitung von mir wie es funktioniert. Ich konnte erfolgreich von der 3803 auf die 3402 downgraden.
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich in diesem Forum registriert um einfach mal "Danke" zu sagen.
Deine Anleitung rettet mir einfach den Ars**  

Ich selber bin/war von dem gleichen Problem betroffen.

Board: Asus Prime X370
RAM: G.SKILL Flare X 16GB (8*2).

Vor 3803 lief alles problemlos mit D.O.C.P. und 3200 Mhz. Seit dem 3803 nur Bluescreens mit verschiedenen Fehlermeldungen gehabt.
Ohne D.O.C.P. läuft es problemlos, also kann es nur am RAM overclock liegen...

Vielen Dank für die tolle, bebilderte Anleitung und die enthaltenen Links zu den Tools.
Ich schätze deine Hilfsbereitschaft sehr!

EDIT: Problem ist, ich weiß nicht welche Bios Version ich davor hatte, da ich nie Updates seit September 2017 gemacht habe. Kann mir jemand eine Version empfehlen auf der alles stabil läuft? Gibt ja noch die 3404 und 3203..


----------



## KaterTom (21. Februar 2018)

3404 ind 3202 lieber nicht! Die letzte davor, die gut lief war glaube ich das 1202.


----------



## BluntMyLife (21. Februar 2018)

Danke.  1201 wäre die letzte bevor der Sprung auf 3XXX kommt und damit auch der Hinweis im Changelog auf "Update to AGESA XXXX". 
Gibt es einen speziellen Grund warum @svenscherner trotzallem die 3402 statt 1201 bevorzugt?

EDIT: Kurzes Update für die, die auch die G.SKILL Flare X benutzen: Wenn man D.O.C.P mit 3066 Mhz statt 3200 Mhz einstellt, dann scheint es auch zu funktionieren. Anders als bei 3200 Mhz spuckt Memtest86 nicht sofort nach 2 sek einen Fehler aus. 5 Instanzen sind bei mir parallel bis 100% durchgelaufen ohne Fehler. Ich frage mich, ob ASUS von dem Problem mit 3200 weiß :O Hoffentlich werden die das beheben


----------



## mangel76 (27. Februar 2018)

BluntMyLife schrieb:


> EDIT: Kurzes Update für die, die auch die G.SKILL Flare X benutzen: Wenn man D.O.C.P mit 3066 Mhz statt 3200 Mhz einstellt, dann scheint es auch zu funktionieren. Anders als bei 3200 Mhz spuckt Memtest86 nicht sofort nach 2 sek einen Fehler aus. 5 Instanzen sind bei mir parallel bis 100% durchgelaufen ohne Fehler. Ich frage mich, ob ASUS von dem Problem mit 3200 weiß :O Hoffentlich werden die das beheben



So liefen meine GSkill 2x16GB 3200CL14 bisher auch, auf 3200 instabil, aber auf 3066 alles gut. Jetzt, mit dem 3803, muss ich selbst für 3066 mehr Spannung auf SOC und RAM geben, die 3200 booten gar nicht mehr. Da hatte ich mir mehr versprochen, gerade wenn man die Verbesserungen bei anderen so gelesen hat. Eventuell werde ich auch wieder downgraden. Gut, dass es anscheinend doch eine Möglichkeit gibt.


----------



## svenscherner (24. April 2018)

Nach einigen Monaten habe ich es nochmal mit der neusten Bios Version versucht 4008. Leider ist die Version noch schlimmer wie die von damals. Mit der 4008 ist es nun gar nicht mehr möglich selbst auf Werkseinstellungen in Windows zu booten.

Ich habe jetzt auch einen Möglichkeit gefunden mit afudos ein downgrade zu machen. Anleitung folgt in kürze.

Mit afudos Brauch man nicht mehr mit Angstschweiß vor dem Rechner sitzen. 😂


----------



## Inras (8. Juli 2018)

Oh mann. Ich Idiot habe das BIOS 4011 drauf und hab dauernd defekte Hardware im Verdacht. Derweil is das ein reines BIOS-Problem.
@svenscherner: Die angekündigte Anleitung wäre super ^^. Der alte Link vom Jahresanfang will nicht mehr leider.

Edit:
Bin dank dem Tool Afuefix64 und einem Bootfähigen USB-Stick nun zurück auf BIOS Version 3402 und siehe da... läuft wieder alles. Ideal wenn wie bei mir das falshen aus Windows nicht klappen will.
Durfte nur die ROM-ID nicht checken lassen sonst bricht er ab.
Wie das geht kann man hier lesen: Ryzen BIOS mods + how to update BIOS correctly - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community

Will man von 3203 - erstes BIOS für die Ryzen 2000 CPUs - oder neuer zurück zu älteren, muss man als kommando zusätzlich \X angeben. So wird die ROM-ID nicht gecheckt. Anschließend beim Durchlauf mit Y zustimmen.


----------



## hade179 (4. März 2019)

svenscherner schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt eine Möglichkeit gefunden ein Downgrade zu machen. Mein Rechner läuft nun wieder und muss nicht entsorgt werden.
> 
> Falls noch jemand den Fehler gemacht hat, hier ist eine Anleitung von mir wie es funktioniert. Ich konnte erfolgreich von der 3803 auf die 3402 downgraden.
> 
> ...



Hi,
ich habe das selbe Problem. Hast Du die Anleitung entfernt? Komme nicht drauf...
Danke


----------



## svenscherner (18. Juli 2019)

Ich hatte leider eine Server Umstellung.

Einen DOS-Bootstick erstellen mit Rufus.
Dann die afudos.exe auf den Stick packen zusammen mit dem Bios file.
Mit dem Stick booten und folgenden Befehl flashen:
afudos NamederDatei.cap /x /p /b /n /k

Ich weiße nochmal darauf hin, das ich das bis jetzt nur auf einem Asus Prime X370-Pro gemacht habe.
Soweit ich das sehen kann, sollten aber alle neueren AM4 Boards mit AMI Bios gehen.


----------



## esqe (4. Oktober 2019)

Danke, Sven!

Ich hole den Thread nochmal hoch, da er mit dem abba-BIOS wohl für einige nützlich sein könnte (wie für mich).

System: R5 2600, Asus TUF B450 Pro, 64 Gbyte Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 3000.

Mit dem agesa 1.0.0.6 läuft der Ram immerhin mit 2866 Mhz, mit dem aktuellen nichtmal mit 2400 Mhz.


----------



## svenscherner (27. Oktober 2019)

Klar, kein Problem.

Ich freue mich über jedem, den ich helfen konnte.

Der Asus Support hat ja leider keine Ahnung von seinen eigenen Produkten.

Ich hatte das Glück/Pech, dass ich damals einfach nicht noch per kaputt machen konnte und es so einfach gemacht hatte. Was auch erfolgreich war.


----------

